# recommend me a good face mousteriser for dy skin plz



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

As title really, any good ones which you recommend. thanks


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Bulldog is ok - and its made for Men


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Johnsons has been recommended for accutane use (dry skin)


----------



## Hercules Faz (Jan 16, 2012)

semen


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Drinking more water helps dry skin.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Nivea products are good and reasonably priced.
> 
> Or dermologica moisture balance is petty good. Bit more expensive though.


http://www.boots.com/en/Nivea-Visage-Rich-Moisturising-Day-Cream-50ml_851848/

Does this look decent, good reviews and reasonably priced, so many out there


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Jurgens are a pretty good range


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

cetraban(spelling)......................... i use it with my accutane, good stuff


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Not sure to be honest. I don't think it's a face cream as such. Any with Q10 in a good.
> 
> You also have to consider your skin type, as some moisturisers leave your skin greasy, and if you have combination skin, this could be a problem.
> 
> But to be honest, any Nivea product will do IMO. I've used all sorts over the years. Very expensive to really cheap and Nivea always does the job.


Not sure on skin type, but im after one which leaves skin non greasy anyway


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

thanks for replies fellas


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

chilisi said:


> Nivea is pretty good for that.


You on commission?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Simple for men, costs a fiver and does the job even with accutane.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

i use this. very good. http://www.boots.com/en/Nivea-For-Men-Sensitive-Moisturiser-75ml_18698/


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Try a brand called simple. It's scent free and colour free . So ideal if you have sensitive skin aswell


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Nivea for men works well for me and priced well to


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

k3z said:


> You on commission?


more likely on fact.

Ive used nivea products for years, there afterbalm is top notch.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Im going to buy that moisturizer you get with like a hint of tan in it, few mates are using it, looks good!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Protect & Perfect for men from Boots. Very good, about £20 though.


----------



## joevizz (Feb 27, 2011)

Cetraben, dunno if it's only available at the doctors tho, £7 anyway for a 500g tub that will last ages, I've got pretty bad eczema and really sensitive dry skin and never had anything better, although Nivea is probably the best that's available at supermarkets


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

if on a budget e45 if feeling flash clinique v good stuff


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

depends upon why the skin is dry before a recommendation can be given,consider

is it dry due to sunbed over use

is it dry due to eczema

is it dry due to skin type

is it dry due to using exfoliants and abrasive cleansers

is it dry due to lack of nutrients

is it genetic

is it due to disease or irritation

here is one that is natural and you can make it at home

2 tbspoons coco butter *

1 tspoon coocnut oil *

1/2 tspoon vitamin E ^

1/2 tspoon vanilla extract ^

2 tbspoon emulsifying wax *

1 tbspon filtered water ^

add all * into a bowl and melt like chocolate then once melted whisk in the filtered water briskly then add the ^ ingredients like vitamin E , when warm it will look runny , once cools it thickens. Use twice daily .

Kaza

ps if you dont wanna do that then suggest aqueous cream a 500g tub is about £1.50 from Home Bargains etc, specifically designed for skin needing more moisture.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

problemwith a lot of skin types is you get dry skin and then you moisturise and end up looking greasy!


----------



## sportst (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Bach Rescue Cream http://www.bachflower.com/Rescue_Remedy.htm


----------

